# Hand and Foot Warmers at Costco



## billski (Oct 1, 2008)

Costco is selling

Hand warmers, 40 pair, $14.99  (38 cents per pair)
Foot warmers, 30 pair, $13.99 (47 cents per pair)

I bought a box of each at the Waltham, Mass store this week.  
I have bought them in the Nashua store as well.

Their inventory is likely to be gone by November.

For those that don't need so many, you can buy hand warmers at Home Depot (saw them last season at Nashua store) for $2 each.

The resorts are charging roughly $3/pair.

Keep your S.O., kids and newbies happy and out on the slopes.


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 1, 2008)

billski said:


> Costco is selling
> 
> . . . . .
> 
> Keep your S.O., kids and newbies happy and out on the slopes.



great deal, i got them last year at Costco.  i kept a dozen packs in my ski bag and handed them out to anyone/everyone who complained about being cold.


----------

